

Does sitting = death? - tokenadult
http://scienceblogs.com/gregladen/2012/04/does_sitting_death.php

======
ngokevin
This study is as insightful as those "studies show sleep helps you think
better".

------
parasight
Living = death? I'd bet standing all day is harmful in some way too. At least
it doesn't feel very healthy to me. I think a height adjustable desk, a good
chair, regular breaks, and regular exercise is the way to go.

------
rollypolly
Is this the solution..?

<http://en.wikipedia.org/wiki/Standing_desk>

~~~
tzs
No. That increases your risk of carotid atherosclerosis by around 9x, and also
greatly increases your risk of varicose veins.

Best is to sit, but NOT CONTINUOUSLY. Approximately every 30 minutes, you need
to get up and move around for a couple of minutes. Details here:
<http://ergo.human.cornell.edu/CUESitStand.html>

~~~
mahyarm
How about a treadmill desk where you walk constantly at a slow pace?

[http://iphonedevelopment.blogspot.com/2011/12/brilliantly-
si...](http://iphonedevelopment.blogspot.com/2011/12/brilliantly-simple-idea-
treadmill-desk.html)

------
dmoy
This makes me feel much better about my standing desk, gluten free snacks, and
free range chickens.

